# the Sabatier Chef Knife is finished....look.....& comment.



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 2, 2016)

"Drop forged at a Four Star Elephant Sabatier factory in Thiers France from Carbon Steel" This is a blank that I received from Mr. Turner this week as it looks now, and before....I have the original 4/16" brass rivets, coming too, just gonna have to find out what wood choice to use? I would love to make it as close to original as I can. Any one ever work one? The blanks below are 10" mine is an 8" I have started the grind, but I am considering a flat grind the whole width of the blade?

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Ed Turner (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello Jack!! here is a small collection of knives finished from those old blanks, each one was done by a different Knife Maker around the world. The first one started out just like the five in your photo above but the guy ground the tang down a bit and inserted it into antler.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2016)

Ed......those are sweet I hope to honor the steel ..... I ordered some of the original rivets from ya, and waiting on them to finish ....I am using some waterfall bubinga for the handles.


----------



## Ed Turner (Aug 3, 2016)

Pappy, 
Did I send you some wood scales in your last pack? Lol I threw in a few female pistachio scales as an extra in a deal last week and I cant remember to who.

If I did, know that they are F Pistachio and it's a beautiful wood.

Thank You again!!
Ed


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2016)

nope...got the western blanks and the sabatier blank...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2016)

here she is awaiting the pins....cross cut waterfall bubinga handles.....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> just gonna have to find out what wood choice to use? I would love to make it as close to original as I can.



Pappy, this is From their web page...
=========================================

*Handles*
Impregnated with epoxy resin and pressed at high pressure, our handles are more resistant to heat and moisture than regular wood. Thiers-Issard’s skilled artisan take pride in making each handle, affixed with polished brass rivets, a work of art.




*
Red Stamina* – beech wood tinted red
*Green Stamina* – beech wood tinted green
*White Micarta** – layers of linen
_ * While White Micarta handles are the most difficult to make commercially, we believe their stunning beauty is worth the effort._
*Great French Knives* is the foremost distributor of White Micarta *Sabatier Four Star Elephant knives* in the United States.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2016)

Rats...too late.

But the bubinga looks great!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 3, 2016)

thank you any how, I got the laminate too....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 3, 2016)

That looks sweet Pappy! Those scales are way to purty for a kitchen knife!

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 12, 2016)

ok ok ok......I know it was bubinga before but i goofed up on the handle so i cut it down and used the bubinga for spacers with AFB as the handle. I countersunk the holes and pinned brass rods, was gonna use Ed's pins but I got another knife for them instead. The blade is a hair narrower then when I got the blank, 1 -1/2" at the base of the handle. I showed it to the woman who keeps me fed...and now it is in the kitchen proudly awaiting to be used.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Tell her it's to purty to use, she can only hang it up in there to look at!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2016)

Finished knives are dynamite! Beautiful job. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 13, 2016)

thanks you guys, can you see the spacers? I love this idea as it helps to strengthen the handles rigidity, or at least I think so and it makes for good eye candy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 13, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> thanks you guys, can you see the spacers? I love this idea as it helps to strengthen the handles rigidity, or at least I think so and it makes for good eye candy.


It's hard to see but yes...maybe...are you talking about liners or spacers. I think I see liners (between the tang and scales) and a thin spacer between the scales and the bolster. Man that dude is classy!


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 13, 2016)

The finished product looks great. I have an old knife from great grand mother about that size, think once I get a few 100 practice knives under my belt will try to do this. Love to end up with something as beautiful as this. How did you achieve such a high polish on blade? Did you use belt grinder and increase grits higher and higher or is there another secret? Very cool project.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

Pappy that's a fantastic job - yes I'd say you honored the steel! 

@Ed Turner Ed I haven't read the thread entirely yet so may be a moot question but do you have anymore of these?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 13, 2016)

That's a beautiful job Pappy. Very classy looking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 13, 2016)

SWEET!! Almost makes me want to make one for myself!


----------



## Tony (Aug 13, 2016)

That is spectacular Pappy! Tony


----------



## Ed Turner (Aug 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Pappy that's a fantastic job - yes I'd say you honored the steel!
> 
> @Ed Turner Ed I haven't read the thread entirely yet so may be a moot question but do you have anymore of these?


Hello Kevin. Yes, I have plenty more of these old Sabatier Blanks as well as The WESTERN blanks Pappy has been working with.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

Ed Turner said:


> Hello Kevin. Yes, I have plenty more of these old Sabatier Blanks as well as The WESTERN blanks Pappy has been working with.



Do you mind starting a thread to show them? I can't recall what the western blanks look like but I think I already know I want some of those French blades.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 13, 2016)

again thank you for the comments, a secret to finishing a knife like this is to start with quality in the first place. I find the steel (drop forged) to be as workable as any new material, the weight and fell of the blank was suitable to the touch and handling of the blank against the grinder. I started with 40 grit and work my way to 650 patiently awaiting the gleam to leave my eye and lay upon the blade itself...then after this i took to the polishing wheels ended up with 1200 grit polish stick or jewelers stick in green to finish off the look. Then I applied Renaissance Wax to the whole thing after installing the handles. Thank you Ed for allowing me the privilege to work with such a historic piece of French quality.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ed Turner (Aug 13, 2016)

Such Beautiful work Pappy!!!!! It came out Flawless!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 14, 2016)

I think the idea about starting a thread to show Ed's blanks is great...you will not go wrong looking and grabbing some of these...


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 14, 2016)

Wow!!! Great work pappy!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 14, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> I think the idea about starting a thread to show Ed's blanks is great...you will not go wrong looking and grabbing some of these...


I agree and bought a couple. Pappy what size is the one oops never mind I see it


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice finish work Pappy.


----------



## Brain M (Aug 15, 2016)

Beautiful work. How did you finish those bibinga scales to the tang without having the pins?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 15, 2016)

I use Goop because I like the flexibility of the glue which allows for some cushioning between the handles and the tang....of course if you look closely at the finished knife the bibunga has been cut down to act as liners for the AFB......


----------



## Brain M (Aug 15, 2016)

On another note, where do you find old quality vintage knives like that. I make my own but refinishing/refurbing old knives like that seems really awesome. Something about new life givin to an old craftsmans workmenship.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 15, 2016)

Brain M said:


> On another note, where do you find old quality vintage knives like that. I make my own but refinishing/refurbing old knives like that seems really awesome. Something about new life givin to an old craftsmans workmenship.



Brian, There is a thread in the for sale area, These are NOS blades that sat somewhere for eons. I'm looking forward to getting mine in the mail and starting on a set for my wife!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 15, 2016)

Guys, when you get started lets see some of the work. I tell you this there is so much you can do as far as dressing the Old with the New.....it is truly an addiction...pappy


----------

